# The UK Royal wedding!



## sayah (Apr 29, 2011)

Are you watching? What do you think of Kate's makeup? Are you crushing on Harry?


----------



## rockin (Apr 29, 2011)

William and Harry are on their way to the Abbey, and no, I don't have a crush on Harry - I think he's awful.  I don't like men that like to get drunk


----------



## sayah (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't like younger men (I'm a bit of an old) so Harry is out for me,  but I love Kate's energy and that her eye makeup tends to stand out!


----------



## rockin (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm rather older than him too LOL

  	The bride is just leaving for the Abbey.  I like what I can see of her dress - very classy!


----------



## sayah (Apr 29, 2011)

Me too, I like that she keeps it pretty young and fresh while still HM-appropriate!


----------



## rockin (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow, I love the dress!!  She looks stunning

  	It reminds me a bit of Grace Kelly's dress


----------



## sayah (Apr 29, 2011)

Here he cooooomes!


----------



## sayah (Apr 29, 2011)

Aaaw, they're adorable!


----------



## sayah (Apr 29, 2011)

What, no kiss?!


----------



## rockin (Apr 29, 2011)

sayah said:


> What, no kiss?!



 	They do 'the kiss' on the balcony of Buckingham Palace later.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 29, 2011)

the kiss was dissapointing! i know they had two but they were quick kisses! it should have been a longer one! i absolutely loved kate's dress hair and i think she did a great job on her make up


----------



## bellaboomboom (Apr 29, 2011)

Loved it!  Also LOVED her sister's dress and hair - just so beautiful!


----------



## rockin (Apr 29, 2011)

Love it!

  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ir7GuJQ_IFA


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 29, 2011)

rockin said:


> Love it!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ir7GuJQ_IFA


  	hee hee! bless him!


----------



## Miss QQ (Apr 30, 2011)

lol! 

  	I love both kate's dresses. So exciting to see all the fans lined up along the streets.


----------



## nunu (May 1, 2011)

Kate looked stunning!


----------



## LMD84 (May 1, 2011)

i was chatting to my mum about this and she agreed that kate looked beautiful - so elegant but still so down to earth and lovely


----------



## nunu (May 1, 2011)

[quote name="LMD84" url="/forum/thread/174880/the-uk-royal-wedding#post_2114060"]	i was chatting to my mum about this and she agreed that kate looked beautiful - so elegant but still so down to earth and lovely 
[/quote]  Exactly! she looked like a princess!


----------



## LMD84 (May 1, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> Exactly! she looked like a princess!


	now if only i had access to such lovely dresses! hee hee!  i want to be a princess too!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 2, 2011)

lol me too! The next day her dress is beautiful as well. The wedges are pretty and adorable!


----------



## LMD84 (May 2, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> lol me too! The next day her dress is beautiful as well. The wedges are pretty and adorable!


	oh yes i saw the pictures today of them walking around the grounds of the palace - she is so naturally beautiful. all very effortless!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 3, 2011)

^^ I agree! I chanced upon the info that the dress is from Zara. 

  	http://news.instyle.com/2011/05/02/kate-middleton-zara-dress/


----------



## LMD84 (May 3, 2011)

well i bet that dress is an instant sell out now!!


----------



## trollydolly (May 5, 2011)

I'll admit I bought into the hype lol. She bought some clothes from Warehouse for her honeymoon and I ended up buying 2 of the dresses that she did, lol. They're really pretty though! I've had a look for the Zara dress but it looks like its sold out :-(


----------



## LMD84 (May 6, 2011)

trollydolly said:


> I'll admit I bought into the hype lol. She bought some clothes from Warehouse for her honeymoon and I ended up buying 2 of the dresses that she did, lol. They're really pretty though! I've had a look for the Zara dress but it looks like its sold out :-(


	yeah i really want the wedge shoes that she wore when walking in the palace grounds!  we're all so silly!


----------



## rockin (May 6, 2011)

I think Kate is very stylish and chooses clothes that suit her (unlike Beatrice and Eugenie).

  	They're not my style at all, though, so at least I won't be tempted to 'buy into the hype'.


----------



## Miss QQ (May 6, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> yeah i really want the wedge shoes that she wore when walking in the palace grounds!  we're all so silly!


	lol me too! So I went around looking for wedges today, but decided against buying because I don't wear such high heels most of the time.

  	trollydolly - I like Warehouse clothes and I have a few dresses and 1 or 2 tops from them. Thanks for the heads up. I google and now I now what dresses she bought.


----------



## LMD84 (May 6, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> lol me too! So I went around looking for wedges today, but decided against buying because I don't wear such high heels most of the time.
> trollydolly - I like Warehouse clothes and I have a few dresses and 1 or 2 tops from them. Thanks for the heads up. I google and now I now what dresses she bought.


  	yeah for the most part i wear flats. i only wear heels when i go on nights out or special occasions really!


----------



## naturallyfab (May 9, 2011)

I LOVED Kate's dress. My cousin and I got in a row because she thought it was awful!!! I was astounded.


----------



## rockin (May 12, 2011)

LOL

http://yfrog.com/h8ceppej


----------



## LMD84 (May 13, 2011)

rockin said:


> LOL
> 
> http://yfrog.com/h8ceppej


  	lol! that is awesome!!


----------



## naturallyfab (May 13, 2011)

I'm kind of surprised how much attention Pippa is getting too! Modalu changed the name of their Bristol bag to the Pippa. I'm in LOVE with the gray one!


----------

